# 2021 Timeline for visas applied within the UK



## Hobbiton

Hi, I’ve decided to start a new timeline thread for 2021, I hope the moderators don’t mind it.

This is a timeline thread for those applying for visas from within the UK. Please copy and paste into a new post and add your dates. Update when you get more information.

This thread is for timelines ONLY. Any comments will be removed.


Type of visa applying for:
Completed online application:
Uploaded documents:

Invited to book a biometric's appointment:
Booked biometric's appointment:

Received email saying visa was granted:
Received BRP:

*PLEASE ONLY USE THIS THREAD IF YOU HAVE APPLIED IN 2021.

Note: Your application date is the date you submitted the application NOT when you attended your biometric's appointment.*


----------



## Mutsey87

*Type of visa applying for*: ILR SET(M) 5 year route.

*Completed, submitted and paid for online application*: 5 Jan 2021

*Booked biometrics appointment in Croydon (Landsdowne House):* booked it on 6 Jan 2021 for an appointment on 2 Feb 2021 (_an option to reuse old biometrics from previous 2x FLR(M) did not seem to be an option for me)_

*Uploaded and submitted documents*: 30 Jan 2021

*Attended biometrics appointment*: 02 Feb 2021

Received email saying visa was granted: _waiting...._

Received BRP: _waiting....._


----------



## MolsAkkhhh

Visa application made. (8th January)

Biometric appointment (13th January)

Documents submitted (17th January)

Documents received at Sheffield (18th January)

Documents received back (6th January) 

Received Visa (13th March)

Overall process took (9 Weeks)
Bear in mind this application was fast tracked.


----------



## benchharp

*Type of visa applying for: *FLR M
*Completed online application: *29 January 2021*
Uploaded documents: *15 February 2021*

Invited to book a biometric's appointment: *29 January 2021*
Booked biometric's appointment: *25 February 2021 (Nottingham)*

Received email saying visa was granted: *02 March 2021*
Received BRP: *waiting


----------



## sniper1975

Type of visa applying for: *ILR SET(M) 5 year route*.

Paid for online application: *16/02/2021*

Booked biometrics appointment* : WOLVERHAMPTON*

Uploaded and submitted documents: *26 FEB 2021*

Attended biometrics appointment: *26 Feb 2021*

Received email saying visa was granted: _waiting...._

Received BRP: _waiting._


----------



## N-G

Type of visa applying for: FLR (M) extension
Completed online application: 6 Jan 2021
Uploaded documents: 30 Jan 2021 (needed to upload at least 48 hrs before biometric appointment) 

Invited to book a biometric's appointment: 6 Jan 2021 (post online application submission)
Booked biometric's appointment: 2 Feb 2021 (London - Croydon)

Received email saying visa was granted: 26 March 2021
Received BRP: waiting
The whole process took just under 12 weeks.

Note: my application may have taken longer as I had a recent Schengen visa refusal.
I am posting here as this forum provided some comfort to me during the process. I was nervous about how long my application was taking! Hope this post helps.


----------



## mcc1380

Not sure if this is the right place to post this ...
Type: First Adult passport after naturalisation
From: UK
Method: Online
Passport Office: HMPO Bootle
Online Application submitted: 23/03/2021
Identity verified: 23/03/2021
Documents sent: 24/03/2021
Documents delivered: 25/03/2021
Documents received by HM passport: 25/03/2021
Application approved: 01/04/2021
Passport printed and sent: 01/04/2021
Passport received: pending
Documents received: pending


----------



## ronab808

Type of visa applying for: ILR set (M) 5 year route
Completed online application: 20/01/21
Uploaded documents: 09/02/21

Invited to book a biometric's appointment: 20/01/21
Booked biometric's appointment: 13/02/21

Received email saying visa was granted: waiting 
Received BRP: waiting


----------



## Nah

Type of visa applying for: ILR SET(M) 5 year route, standard Non- priority application 

Paid for online application: 12/03/2021

Booked biometrics appointment : WOLVERHAMPTON CENTRAL LIBRARY

Uploaded and submitted documents: 7 Apr 2021

Attended biometrics appointment: 7 Apr 2021

Received email saying visa was granted: _waiting...._

Received BRP: _waiting_


----------



## azizash28

Type of visa applying for: *FLR (M)*
Completed online application: *6th April 2021*
Uploaded documents: *Uploaded Between 6th - 17th April 2021. Submitted 17th April 2021*

Invited to book a biometric's appointment: *6th April 2021 (immediately after submitting application)*
Booked biometric's appointment: *1st May 2021*

Received email saying visa was granted: *...waiting*
Received BRP: *...waiting*


----------



## nyclon

Friendly reminder, this thread is for timelines ONLY. If you have a question or comment please start a new thread.


----------



## flammable999

SET M (ILR) Timeline : 

18/04/2021 - Application form submitted (9am) and Super Priority Service purchased 

19-20/04/2021 - Tried to look for a cancellation for biometrics appointment in vain 

21/04/2021 - Booked Biometrics Appointment (8am) - Please note, fresh slots are added at 1am and fresh free slots at some centres at 9am. trying to find a cancellation is luck really. 

22/04/2021 8.00am - Attended biometrics appointment (Croydon)

22/04/2021 1.20pm - ILR Approval Email received.

??/??/?? BRP card received


----------



## Snooky1979

Type of visa applying for: Set M (ILR)

Completed online application: 08/12/ 2020

Application form submitted: 05/01/2021 Standard appointment in Southampton 

Received text saying my information has now been submitted to UKVI; 05/01/2021

Invited to book a biometric's appointment: Waiting 

Booked biometric's appointment: Waiting

Received email saying visa was granted: Waiting

Received BRP: Waiting


----------



## niin

*Type of visa applying for:* ILR SET(M)
*Completed online application: *07/02/2021
*Uploaded documents: *04/03/2021

*Invited to book a biometric's appointment: *Immediately following completion of the online application on 07/02/2021
*Booked biometric's appointment: *06/03/2021

*Received email saying visa was granted: *Awaiting...
*Received BRP: *Awaiting...


----------



## snoellefinn

*Type of visa applying for: *ILR SET(AF) *Armed Forces
*Completed online application: *25/03/2021
*Uploaded documents: * Same day

*Biometric's appointment booked for: *21/04/2021 *Attended in Cardiff

*Received email saying application Successful: *05/05/2021
*Received BRP in post: *Awaiting


----------



## Carajillo149

*Type of visa applying for:* ILR SET(M)
*Completed online application: 06/05/2021
Uploaded documents: paying extra fee to have completed at biometric appointment.

Invited to book a biometric appointment: *Immediately following completion of the online application on 07/02/2021
*Booked biometric appointment: 29/5/2021 (first available appointment) - Cardiff 
there were absolutely no free appointments available at any service centre in Southern UK 

Received email saying visa was granted: *Awaiting...
*Received BRP: *Awaiting...


----------



## Snooky1979

Type of visa applying for: Set M (ILR)

Completed online application: 08/12/ 2020

Application form submitted: 05/01/2021 Standard appointment in Southampton 

Received text saying my information has now been submitted to UKVI; 05/01/2021

Invited to book a biometric's appointment: 05/01/2021

Received email saying visa was granted: 18/05/2021

Received BRP: Waiting


----------



## azizash28

Type of visa applying for: *FLR (M)*
Completed online application: *6th April 2021*
Uploaded documents: *Uploaded Between 6th - 17th April 2021. Submitted 17th April 2021*

Invited to book a biometric's appointment: *6th April 2021 (immediately after submitting application)*
Booked biometric's appointment: *1st May 2021*

Received email saying visa was granted: *14th May 2021*
Received BRP: *19th May 2021*


----------



## joysleep1

*Type of visa applying for*: ILR SET(M) 5 year route.

*Completed, submitted and paid for online application*: 2 Feb 2021

*Booked biometrics appointment in Croydon (Landsdowne House):* booked it on 2nd FEB 

*Uploaded and submitted documents*: 5th Feb 2021

*Attended biometrics appointment*: 18th Feb 2021

Received email saying visa was granted: _waiting.... (getting worried now)_

Received BRP: _waiting....._


----------



## Award12

*Type of visa applying for:* SET(M) Priority service
*Completed online application: *22/05/2021
*Uploaded documents: *22/05/2021

*Invited to book a biometric appointment: *Following completion of the online application on 22/05/2021
*Booked biometric appointment: *09/06/2021 Opted for Liverpool at £71 extra, rather than an earlier Manchester appointment for £138

*Received email saying visa was granted: *Awaiting...
*Received BRP: *Awaiting...


----------



## Ticklefish

Type of visa applying for: ILR (Set O)
Completed online application: 11 May 2021
Uploaded documents: 11 May 2021

Invited to book a biometric's appointment: 11 May 2021
Booked biometric's appointment: appointment date 27 May 2021 (booked 11 May 2021)
*note: this was an expensive appointment (Bath UKVCAS) but wait times for other, cheaper options were longer and the distance we would have had to travel (for a cheaper, later option) was also vastly longer.

Received email saying visa was granted: PENDING (will update)
Received BRP: PENDING (will update)


----------



## Goanna15

*Type of visa applying for*: ILR SET(M) 5 year route.

*Completed, submitted and paid for online application*: 28 December 2020

*Booked biometrics appointment in Edinburgh:* booked it on 30 Dec 2020

*Uploaded and submitted documents*: 20 January 2021

*Attended biometrics appointment*: 21 January 2021

Received email saying visa was granted: _waiting... (it's been 4.5 months and still nothing!)

BRP: waiting..._


----------



## stenomanuk

*Type of visa applying for*: ILR SET(M) 5 year route.

*Completed, submitted and paid for online application*: 8 May 2021, SUPER PRIORITY SERVICE

*Booked biometrics appointment in Glasgow:* booked on 8 May 2021 and nearest appointment available was 4 June 2021

*Uploaded and submitted documents*: 2 June 2021

*Attended biometrics appointment*: 4 June 2021 

Decision came *4.5 hours later* via email!

If you have the funds, I think the Super Priority Service is worth it. I do wish they would reinstate the five-day priority service as well, as £800 is a lot, but we had to weigh up the anxiety during the wait or £800. Sure, that's half a holiday somewhere nice, but visas are important, right?!


----------



## stenomanuk

stenomanuk said:


> *Type of visa applying for*: ILR SET(M) 5 year route.
> 
> *Completed, submitted and paid for online application*: 8 May 2021, SUPER PRIORITY SERVICE
> 
> *Booked biometrics appointment in Glasgow:* booked on 8 May 2021 and nearest appointment available was 4 June 2021
> 
> *Uploaded and submitted documents*: 2 June 2021
> 
> *Attended biometrics appointment*: 4 June 2021
> 
> Decision came *4.5 hours later* via email!
> 
> If you have the funds, I think the Super Priority Service is worth it. I do wish they would reinstate the five-day priority service as well, as £800 is a lot, but we had to weigh up the anxiety during the wait or £800. Sure, that's half a holiday somewhere nice, but visas are important, right?!


BRP arrived today, two working days after the decision.


----------



## gailmargolis

*Type of visa applying for*: FLR(M) second extension

*Completed, submitted and paid for online application*: 14 May 2021, super priority service

*Biometrics appointment date:* 9 June 2021

*Uploaded and submitted documents*: 7 June 2021

*Attended biometrics appointment*: 9 June 2021

*Received email saying visa was granted*: 9 June 2021


----------



## Award12

Award12 said:


> *Type of visa applying for:* SET(M) Priority service
> *Completed online application: *22/05/2021
> *Uploaded documents: *22/05/2021
> 
> *Invited to book a biometric appointment: *Following completion of the online application on 22/05/2021
> *Booked biometric appointment: *09/06/2021 Opted for Liverpool at £71 extra, rather than an earlier Manchester appointment for £138
> 
> *Received email saying visa was granted: *Awaiting...
> *Received BRP: *Awaiting...


Update
Attended Liverpool on 09/06/2021 at 12 noon, email decision received on 10/06/2021 at 07:50.

BRP received 14/06/2021 at 10:00

I want to thank everyone for the information provided over the years, and the next step is now naturalisation.


----------



## Aqaq

*Type of visa applying for*: FLR(M)

*Completed, submitted and paid for online application*: 23 April 2021, Standard service

*Biometrics appointment date:* 17 May 2021

*Uploaded and submitted documents*: 27 April 2021

*Attended biometrics appointment*: 17 May 2021

*Received email saying visa was granted*: Waiting ( Is there any person who received their standard service FLR M visa in 8 weeks as they say?)


----------



## Mutsey87

Mutsey87 said:


> *Type of visa applying for*: ILR SET(M) 5 year route.
> 
> *Completed, submitted and paid for online application*: 5 Jan 2021
> 
> *Booked biometrics appointment in Croydon (Landsdowne House):* booked it on 6 Jan 2021 for an appointment on 2 Feb 2021 (_an option to reuse old biometrics from previous 2x FLR(M) did not seem to be an option for me)_
> 
> *Uploaded and submitted documents*: 30 Jan 2021
> 
> *Attended biometrics appointment*: 02 Feb 2021
> 
> Received email saying visa was granted: _waiting...._
> 
> Received BRP: _waiting....._


*Update - ILR SET(M) was just approved!

Type of visa applying for*: ILR SET(M) 5 year route.

*Completed, submitted and paid for online application*: 5 Jan 2021

*Booked biometrics appointment in Croydon (Landsdowne House):* booked it on 6 Jan 2021 for an appointment on 2 Feb 2021 (_an option to reuse old biometrics from previous 2x FLR(M) did not seem to be an option for me)_

*Uploaded and submitted documents*: 30 Jan 2021

*Attended biometrics appointment*: 02 Feb 2021
* 
Received email saying application was successful:* 16 June 2021 (!!!)

*Received BRP*: waiting...

Thank you, thank you, *THANK YOU *to everyone that has been so immensely helpful and generous with advise over the past 8 years that I have been a member of this forum. Could not have done it without everyone. Hoping for speedy and problem free approvals for everyone else still waiting.

(Also, I know it is not the same, but in the last week I was going back through looking at timelines of those who applied (none priority) at end of 2020/early 2021 and most people are getting approval in 5 months 10-15 days, which is what mine was as well. Just sharing to save others doing the math!)


----------



## alamoudi

Type of visa applying for: ILR SET(M) 5 year route.

Completed, submitted and paid for online application: 02 January  2021

Booked biometrics appointment in
Mark Lane Premium Lounge
Sopra Steria (Standard service)
:booked it on 28 January 2021

Uploaded and submitted documents: 20 January 2021

Attended biometrics appointment: 28 January 2021


Received email saying visa was granted: 21/06/2021

_Received email saying BRP will be send within 24 hours: 23/06/2021
Received BRP by UPS : 24/06/2021_


----------



## snoellefinn

snoellefinn said:


> *Type of visa applying for: *ILR SET(AF) *Armed Forces
> *Completed online application: *25/03/2021
> *Uploaded documents: * Same day
> 
> *Biometric's appointment booked for: *21/04/2021 *Attended in Cardiff
> 
> *Received email saying application Successful: *05/05/2021
> *Received BRP in post: *Awaiting


*Received BRP in post: *12 May 2021

*
*Type of visa applying for: *British Citizenship
*Completed online application: *17 May 2021
*Uploaded documents: * Same day

*Attended Biometric's appointment: *24 June 2021*

Received email saying application Successful: **Awaiting


----------



## Ticklefish

_UPDATE_ - 50 days from application to confirmation. 34 days from BRP appt to confirmation.

Type of visa applied for: ILR (Set O) - STANDARD APPLICATION PROCESS
Completed online application: 11 May 2021
Uploaded documents: 11 May 2021

Invited to book a biometric's appointment: 11 May 2021
Booked biometric's appointment: appointment date 27 May 2021 (booked 11 May 2021)
*note: this was an expensive appointment (Bath UKVCAS) but wait times for other, cheaper options were longer and the distance we would have had to travel (for a cheaper, later option) was also vastly longer.

Received email saying visa was granted: 30 June 2021
Received BRP: PENDING (official email indicates it will be sent by courier within 7 working days).

Note: While the wait was a bit nerve-racking this shows it is possible to use the standard route and get the confirmation within a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## ronab808

ronab808 said:


> Type of visa applying for: ILR set (M) 5 year route
> Completed online application: 20/01/21
> Uploaded documents: 09/02/21
> 
> Invited to book a biometric's appointment: 20/01/21
> Booked biometric's appointment: 13/02/21
> 
> Received email saying visa was granted: waiting
> Received BRP: waiting


ILR approved today, 30/06/21! Awaiting my biometrics residence Card.


----------



## Gent

Type of application: ILR SET (M) 5 year route
Completed online application: 13/03/2021
Biometrics appointment: 09/04/2021
Email received: waiting
BRP received: waiting


----------



## LetsPlay

Type of application:FLR M 5 (Priority service)
Completed online application: 20 Jun 2021
Uploaded documents: 06 Jul 2021
Biometrics appointment: 09 Jul 2021
Email Visa Granted: 09 Jul 2021
BRP received: waiting


----------



## LMH71

*Type of visa applying for* :ILR SET (M) 5 year route (Super Priority)
*Completed online application:* 13/7/2021
*Uploaded documents:* 13/7/2021

*Invited to book a biometric's appointment:* Following payment of application on 13/7/2021
*Booked biometric's appointment:* 30/7/2021 Opted for £71 appointment in Liverpool, decided to wait 4 extra days versus paying £138 one in Liverpool.

*OR

Received email that previous biometrics will be used:
Invited to upload facial image:
Uploaded facial image:

Received email saying visa was granted:
Received BRP:*


----------



## zim2016

Type of visa applying for: ILR (SET M)
Completed online application: 30/01/2021
Booked biometric's appointment: 26/02/2021
Received email saying visa was granted: 13/07/2021
Received BRP:.......................


----------



## niin

niin said:


> *Type of visa applying for:* ILR SET(M)
> *Completed online application: *07/02/2021
> *Uploaded documents: *04/03/2021
> 
> *Invited to book a biometric's appointment: *Immediately following completion of the online application on 07/02/2021
> *Booked biometric's appointment: *06/03/2021
> 
> *Received email saying visa was granted: *Awaiting...
> *Received BRP: *Awaiting...


*Received email saying visa was granted: *14/07/2021
It has been a long and nerve wracking wait but finally got a successful response! Waiting for the BRP to arrive now.


----------



## JeanneC

Type of visa applying for: *ILR SET(M) 5 year route*.

Paid for online application: *09 FEB 2021*

Booked biometrics appointment* : CROYDON*

Uploaded and submitted documents: *09 FEB 2021*

Attended biometrics appointment: *09 MAR 2021*

Received email saying visa was granted: *15 JUL 21*

Received BRP: _waiting - email says will take 7 days_


----------



## amak89

*Visa Type*: FLR M
*Online application submitted*: 26 April 2021
*Attended Biometrics appointment*: 24 May 2021
*Received application delay email*: 24 June 2021
*Received application successful email*: 16 July 2021

All the best to everyone still waiting.


----------



## niin

niin said:


> *Type of visa applying for:* ILR SET(M)
> *Completed online application: *07/02/2021
> *Uploaded documents: *04/03/2021
> 
> *Invited to book a biometric's appointment: *Immediately following completion of the online application on 07/02/2021
> *Booked biometric's appointment: *06/03/2021
> 
> *Received email saying visa was granted: *Awaiting...
> *Received BRP: *Awaiting...





niin said:


> *Received email saying visa was granted: *14/07/2021
> It has been a long and nerve wracking wait but finally got a successful response! Waiting for the BRP to arrive now.


*BRP received:* 16/07/2021

Thanks to everyone in the forum. And good luck for your applications!


----------



## tbmz

I might be panicking a bit but I’ve noticed that some applicants have had their ILR applications this week and they have a similar timeline to ours
Type of visa applying for: ILR SET(M) 5 year route.

Paid for online application: JAN 30th 2021
Booked biometrics appointment : Victoria
Uploaded and submitted documents: 22nd March 2021
Attended biometrics appointment: 23rd March 2021
Received email saying visa was granted: awaiting…

Getting a bit nervous as it draws closer to 6 months!


----------



## gniloh

Type of visa applying for: FLR(M) with super priority service
Completed online application: 06 June 2021
Uploaded documents: From the time I completed my online application up till the day before my biometric's appointment. The person who did my biometrics submitted my documents for me.

Invited to book a biometric's appointment: 06 June 2021
Booked biometric's appointment: On 09 June, I managed to book a free appointment for 06 July 2021 (11.30 am) at London HM Passport Office CSP 

Received email saying visa was granted: 06 July 2021 (1:59 pm)
Received BRP: 09 July 2021


----------



## JeanneC

JeanneC said:


> Type of visa applying for: *ILR SET(M) 5 year route*.
> 
> Paid for online application: *09 FEB 2021*
> 
> Booked biometrics appointment* : CROYDON*
> 
> Uploaded and submitted documents: *09 FEB 2021*
> 
> Attended biometrics appointment: *09 MAR 2021*
> 
> Received email saying visa was granted: *15 JUL 21*
> 
> Received BRP: _waiting - email says will take 7 days_


I received my BRP today, 20 JUL 21.


----------



## Aqaq

Aqaq said:


> *Type of visa applying for*: FLR(M)
> 
> *Completed, submitted and paid for online application*: 23 April 2021, Standard service
> 
> *Biometrics appointment date:* 17 May 2021
> 
> *Uploaded and submitted documents*: 27 April 2021
> 
> *Attended biometrics appointment*: 17 May 2021
> 
> *Received email saying visa was granted*: Waiting ( Is there any person who received their standard service FLR M visa in 8 weeks as they say?)



*Email Received for approval of visa: 20 July 2021

Took 9 weeks on Standard Processing.

Thank you everyone. 🙏🏻Huge Thankx and
I hope all who are waiting get their approvals fast. 🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻*


----------



## nyclon

REMINDER:

This post is for timelines ONLY.


----------



## sniper1975

Type of visa applying for: ILR (SET M)
Completed online application: 16 FEB 2021
Uploaded documents: 16 FEB 2021
biometric's appointment : 26 FEB 2021
Received email saying visa was granted: 21 JULY 201
Received BRP: 26 JULY 2021 

thank you all for helping me out, good luck to everyone


----------



## Azure13

Type of visa applying for: FLR-M 
Completed online application: 16 June 2021, Priority
Uploaded documents: 22 June 2021

Booked biometric's appointment: 16 July 2021

Email requesting missing document: 19 July 2021
Received email saying visa was granted: 19 July 2021
Received BRP: 22 July 2021


----------



## LMH71

LMH71 said:


> *Type of visa applying for* :ILR SET (M) 5 year route (Super Priority)
> *Completed online application:* 13/7/2021
> *Uploaded documents:* 13/7/2021
> 
> *Invited to book a biometric's appointment:* Following payment of application on 13/7/2021
> *Booked biometric's appointment:* 30/7/2021 Opted for £71 appointment in Liverpool, decided to wait 4 extra days versus paying £138 one in Liverpool.
> 
> *OR
> 
> Received email that previous biometrics will be used:
> Invited to upload facial image:
> Uploaded facial image:
> 
> Received email saying visa was granted:
> Received BRP:*


*Received email saying visa was granted: Had biometrics on 30/7/21 —email with approval same day 
Received BRP: said within 7 business days*


----------



## PJFH2021

Type of visa applying for: FLR (M) Spousal Extension (5 year route, Cash Savings 100%)
Completed online application: 14th June
Uploaded documents: (didn't, got enhanced service point appointment)

Invited to book a biometric's appointment: 14th June
Booked biometric's appointment: Appointment was on 30th July, booked it early July, can't remember when. 

Received email saying visa was granted: 3rd August
Received BRP: (not yet)

*PLEASE ONLY USE THIS THREAD IF YOU HAVE APPLIED IN 2021.

Note: Your application date is the date you submitted the application NOT when you attended your biometric's appointment.*


----------



## LMH71

LMH71 said:


> *Received email saying visa was granted: Had biometrics on 30/7/21 —email with approval same day
> Received BRP: said within 7 business days*


BRP Arrived 4/8/2021


----------



## Elainecoulthard

Visa: spousal
Uploaded and applied 10th August 2020
Biometrics: through the app as directed in lockdown
Decision: still waiting after a year


----------



## Glaston15

Type of visa applying for: ILR SET(M) 5 year route, standard Non- priority application
Paid for online application: 07 Jan 2021
Uploaded and submitted documents: 07 Jan 2021
Attended biometrics appointment: 04 Feb 2021
Received email saying visa was granted: 15 Jun 2021
Received BRP: 18 Jun 2021

Thanks to all for your massive help, much appreciated.


----------



## carolime

*Type of visa applying for*: ILR SET(M) - 5-year route

*Completed, submitted and paid for online application*: 9 July 2021, super priority service

*Uploaded and submitted documents*: 26 July 2021 

*Attended biometrics appointment*: 5 August 2021

*Received email saying visa was granted*: 5 August 2021 (3 ½ hours after appt)

*Received BRP*: 10 August 2021

Massive thanks to everyone on this forum for all of your help over the past 5 years!


----------



## xinadawn

Type of visa applying for: Spouse (Cash Savings / House sale)
Company used: VFS
VFS Location: Boston
Priority or non: Priority
Submitted / paid online application: 09 July 2021
Attended biometrics appointment: 16 July 2021
Visa received: TBD


----------



## kboes80

Type of visa applying for: Naturalisation post ILR
Completed online application: 27 April 2021
Uploaded documents: 27 April 2021
biometric's appointment: 22 May 2021
Received email saying visa was granted: Pending
Received BRP: Pending


----------



## curiosity

*Type of visa*: ILR SET(M) - 5-year route

*Submitted/ paid for online application:* 21 August 2021, (super-priority service)

*Uploaded documents:* 21 August 2021 

*Attended biometrics appointment:* 23 August 2021

*Received email saying visa was granted:* 23 August 2021 (2 Days after applying)

*Received BRP:* Pending

I am truly indebted to all of you on this forum. Thank you for your valuable input, comments and help over the last five years.

Special mention and thanks to *@Joppa, @WestCoastCanadianGirl, @clever-octopus, @Crawford, @nyclon and @ALKB* - You guys rock! Keep up the great work! ❤


----------



## xinadawn

xinadawn said:


> Type of visa applying for: Spouse (Cash Savings / House sale)
> Company used: VFS
> VFS Location: Boston
> Priority or non: Priority
> Submitted / paid online application: 09 July 2021
> Attended biometrics appointment: 16 July 2021
> Visa received: TBD


* Visa received August 24th!*


----------



## curiosity

curiosity said:


> *Type of visa*: ILR SET(M) - 5-year route
> 
> *Submitted/ paid for online application:* 21 August 2021, (super-priority service)
> 
> *Uploaded documents:* 21 August 2021
> 
> *Attended biometrics appointment:* 23 August 2021
> 
> *Received email saying visa was granted:* 23 August 2021 (2 Days after applying)
> 
> *Received BRP:* Pending


*UPDATE

BRP Received*: 27 August

Total Time from Online Submission to receiving BRP: *6 DAYS*


----------



## Ravy88

Type of visa: ILR SET(M) - 5-year route

Submitted/ paid for online application: 26 July 2021, (super-priority service)

Uploaded documents: 17 August 2021

Attended biometrics appointment: 20 August 2021

Received email saying visa was granted: 20 August 2021 (same day)

Received BRP: 27 Aug, 2021

Thanks to all help on the forum.
All the best for everyone.


----------



## AnnaWDMN

sniper1975 said:


> Type of visa applying for: *ILR SET(M) 5 year route*.
> 
> Paid for online application: *16/02/2021*
> 
> Booked biometrics appointment* : WOLVERHAMPTON*
> 
> Uploaded and submitted documents: *26 FEB 2021*
> 
> Attended biometrics appointment: *26 Feb 2021*
> 
> Received email saying visa was granted: _waiting...._
> 
> Received BRP: _waiting.
> 
> hello ! Are you still waiting for the decision? Or maybe you just ddnt update your post? Thank you _


----------



## sniper1975

sniper1975 said:


> Type of visa applying for: *ILR SET(M) 5 year route*.
> 
> Paid for online application: *16/02/2021*
> 
> Booked biometrics appointment* : WOLVERHAMPTON*
> 
> Uploaded and submitted documents: *26 FEB 2021*
> 
> Attended biometrics appointment: *26 Feb 2021*
> 
> Received email saying visa was granted: 22/07/2021
> 
> Received BRP: 24/07/2021


----------



## tbmz

tbmz said:


> I might be panicking a bit but I’ve noticed that some applicants have had their ILR applications this week and they have a similar timeline to ours
> Type of visa applying for: ILR SET(M) 5 year route.
> 
> Paid for online application: JAN 30th 2021
> Booked biometrics appointment : Victoria
> Uploaded and submitted documents: 22nd March 2021
> Attended biometrics appointment: 23rd March 2021
> *Escalated to UKVCAS at 6 months since application sent: July 30th
> Email Reply: August 27th*
> 
> 
> Received email saying visa was granted: awaiting…


The email stated:

“*You submitted your biometrics on 23-Mar-2021, therefore, as ILR applications have a 6 month service standard from biometric receipt, your application is still within service standards*.”

Never have I seen this and always thought it was from the date of submission..


----------



## Happy2015

Hubby’s timeline for naturalisation (via ILR spouse):
16/04/2021 ILR granted
22/05/2021 Naturalisation applic
18/06/2021 Biometric appt
05/09/2021 Email approving citizenship
15/09/2021 To attend ceremony

We would just like to give thanks to the Expatforum UK volunteer team for their guidance and information during this journey. We’re grateful for the time you spend on dealing with the numerous queries which was of immense help when we came to making the various applications. Thanks also to members who shared their experiences.


----------



## KeileenB

Applied for ILR Set (M), priority services were not available at the time.

Submitted application online: early March 2021, got biometrics appt for about 3 weeks later

Biometrics appt: 21/03/2021, text that documents had been passed to home office that evening 

Approved email: 10/09/2021

BRP arrived: 14/09/2021


----------



## hnde

Type of visa applying for: Set M (ILR)

Completed online application: 01/09/ 2021

Book a biometrics' appointment trough (UK Visa and Citizenship Application Services ) paid 132£ : 12/09/2021
wanted to book premium but they have removed it cause of coronavirus situation !!!

Received email saying visa was granted: waiting i hope it wont take long !!!!

Received BRP: Waiting


----------



## PurpleSkies

*Applied*: ILR Set (M), priority 
*Paid for online application*: August 16, 2021
*Document upload and submission*: August 16, 2021
*Biometrics*: September 8, 2021 (Chelmsford, paid £74 for 11 am appointment)
*Approval email*: September 8, 2021 at 2.30 pm
*BRP arrived*: September 16, 2021


----------



## saga9

Applied for : *ILR Set (M) 5 Year spouse route*

Application Submitted Online and Paid: *30/03/2021*

Type of Application : *Standard application*

Documents Uploaded previous day of the biometric appointment date.

Biometrics Submitted in Person: *05/05/2021 Wolverhampton *(I paid approx £74 for appointment)

Email of the decision as Success received : Around *13:30 pm, 17/09/2021*

BRP Card Received: pending 

Thank you everyone for the support through this all visa process by providing answers. Waited long time period so far for a decision and has been a real relief by today.


----------



## INLD

Applied for - FLR (M)

Application Submitted - 3rd Aug 2021

Application type - standard 

Biometrics and documents submitted - 22nd Sept 

Email Received confirming application was successful - 26th Sept

Email from BRP courier delivery stating BRP will be delivered within next 48 hours - 29th Sept

Text from BRP Courier delivery - No

BRP Received - 30th sept (it was slid through mailbox didn’t have to sign it or receive it)

Best of luck to everyone who’s waiting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoellefinn

snoellefinn said:


> *Received BRP in post: *12 May 2021
> 
> *
> *Type of visa applying for: *British Citizenship
> *Completed online application: *17 May 2021
> *Uploaded documents: * Same day
> 
> *Attended Biometric's appointment: *24 June 2021


*😀 Received Citizenship Invitation / Application Successful Letter: *04 October 2021


----------



## kboes80

kboes80 said:


> Type of visa applying for: Naturalisation post ILR
> Completed online application: 27 April 2021
> Uploaded documents: 27 April 2021
> Biometric's appointment: 22 May 2021
> Received email saying the application was granted: Never received
> Received a letter saying the application was granted: 11 October 2021
> Date of the letter saying the application was granted: 30 September 2021


Thank you all for your help!


----------



## Toby1988

Type of Visa: SET(M)
Online submission: 02 Oct 2021 (standard route)
Document Upload: 06 Oct 2021
Biometrics at Southampton: 12 Oct 2021
Received email saying the application was granted: Waiting
BRP received: Waiting


----------



## tanidr

Type of Visa: SET(M)
Online submission: 29 Sep 2021 priority route, so that I could travel on short notice as I have elderly parents 
Document Upload: 12 Oct 2021
Biometrics at Guildford: 14 Oct 2021, 10:30 AM
Received email saying the application was granted: 16:01 PM
BRP received: Waiting, emails says within 7 working days.


----------



## flammable999

Citizenship approval timeline:

Application submitted : 2nd May 2021
Biometrics Appointment: 8th May 2021
Application Approved: 11th October 2021 (letter only, no email
Citizenship ceremony: Pending


----------



## Laura Williams

Type of Visa: FLR(M) 
Online submission: 07 Sep 2021 (standard route, non priority)
Document Upload: 07 Sep 2021
Biometrics at Glasgow: 4 Oct 2021
Received email requesting further evidence: 18 Oct 2021 9:30am
Received email saying the application was granted: 18 Oct 2021 11:00am
BRP received: Email saying delivered in 7 days
6 weeks from online submission 😃


----------



## Srna

Type of Visa: FLR(M) extension, after initial Fiance visa and first FLR as spouse (standard, non priority)
Online submission: 15 Sep 2021
Document Upload completed: 9 Oct 2021
Biometrics at Cardiff: 12 Oct 2021
Received email saying the application was granted: 21 Oct 2021
Note that email was coming from [email protected]. Seems like Home Office Atlas is some relatively new digital system, to make decision easier and quicker…
BRP received: waiting (Email saying delivered in 7 days)
5 weeks from online submission 😃

However, seems like I was lucky. My not so close friend applied for same visa FRL(M) extension, online submission -mid June 2021, biometric appointment in London - mid July 2021… and still no decision… more than 4 months since her online application… She escalated her case few times, by emails, calls… got response from HO that they apologise but that they can’t do anything, as there is a lot of applications which were submitted before hers… She must felt gutted when I told her that I got my decision after 5 weeks… Strange was also that they took her passport and BRP once she attended the biometric appointment…


----------



## Angiery

Applied for naturalisation in April and was waiting for such a long time…. Finally received a letter stating application approved! No email. Thank you everyone who helped me with my numerous queries. Such a big relief and what a start to the weekend! 😁


----------



## ronniemsummers

Application submitted : 11th June 2021
Biometrics Appointment: 29th June 2021
Application type: Online
Application Approved: Still Pending
Citizenship ceremony: Still Pending

getting impatient and keeping all my fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## ronniemsummers

ronniemsummers said:


> Application submitted : 11th June 2021
> Biometrics Appointment: 29th June 2021
> Application type: Online
> Application Approved: Still Pending
> Citizenship ceremony: Still Pending
> 
> getting impatient and keeping all my fingers crossed!!!!


this was for Naturalisation (British spouse)


----------



## phunkymonkey

*Type of visa applying for: *ILR (5-year) - standard (non-priority)
*Completed online application: *End May 2021
*Uploaded documents: *End June 2021
*Booked biometric's appointment: *End June 2021 in Croydon
*
Received email saying visa was granted: *End October 2021 (ie about 4 months from biometrics appt)
*Received BRP: *After about a week/1st week of November 2021 (I received an email in the morning from TNT that they will be delivering the BRP on the same day as the email. The courier turned up, all was good. Few hours after that, the government emailed stating that a delivery company would be in touch. Maybe it was a glitch for me, but something to note if you're anxiously waiting for your BRP and don't want to miss that first delivery attempt!)

Thanks everyone and good luck everybody!


----------



## Soufiya

Visa type : SET M (standard route)
Application submitted:03rd November 2021
Booked biometric appointment:30 November 2021
Home office email :waiting 
Brp :waiting 
(Hopefully not long wait ) 
Wishing best of luck to everyone on here


----------



## Ahsaan20

Visa type: SET M super priority service
Application submitted: 29th October 2021
Biometrics Enrolled: 30th October
Email: 2nd November saying that there is a technical issue with biometrics and it has been sent to the relevant department for investigation hence application cannot be concluded in standard 24 hours time.
Has anyone else faced this issue? 
Not sure what to do as they haven't asked me to enroll biometrics again If there is an issue with them.


----------



## 1990zus

Naturalisation!
Eligibility criteria: ILR 5 years British Spouse
Language/LIUK Criteria: Not required
Nationality: Non EU/ American
Method of application: Online
Application sent & fee paid: 05 June 2021
Receipt of your application: 05 June 2021
Document Upload to UKVCAS: 06 June 2021
Biometrics Appointment: 02 July 2021
Date of approval: 8 November 2021 (email)
Date of receipt of ceremony letter: 8 November (email)
Date ceremony booked:8 November ( they sent the details through email I didn't have to book in Manchester)
Date of ceremony: 17 November 2021 

Thank you all this forum was very helpful throughout my 5 year UK journey 😊🎉


----------



## ozlaceuk

Applied for ILR Set (M), standard service (wished I'd done priority!) 
Submitted application online: 17/08/21
Biometrics appt: 20/08/21
Approved email: Awaiting
BRP arrived: awaiting

Can't say how much this site means to me, to be able to see people's processing times is so reassuring. And definitely doing citizenship ASAP!!


----------



## PurpleSkies

Citizenship approval timeline (British spouse route):

*Application submitted* : September 23, 2021
*Biometrics Appointment*: October 1, 2021 (Chelmsford)
*Application Approved:* November 16, 2021 (email from Atlas. It said no letter would be sent and to take a print out of the email to the ceremony)
*Citizenship ceremony*: January 6, 2022 
(letter from Essex Council, Chelmsford arrived Nov 19, 2022 by Royal Mail with date and time of the ceremony. No guests or photos are allowed)

Thank you for your help over the past 5 years!!


----------



## amymac

*Visa type:* Naturalisation/Citizenship (ILR via British spouse)
*Application submitted:* 19 May, 2021
*Biometrics appointment:* 22 May, 2021
*Application approved:* 8 November, 2021 (email from Atlas, no postal letter)
*Citizenship ceremony* scheduled for 25 January, 2022 (Glasgow council initially demanded a Home Office letter with a poll number/date, but eventually allowed scheduling without it as I never received a letter, only the email with a Ref ID. I needed to call them to prompt the scheduling; I'm not sure if/when the council would have corresponded with me otherwise.)


----------



## pie777

Visa type : ILR (super priority)
Online application: 2nd November 2021
Biometric appointment: 10 November 2021 , 8am 
Visa approval : 10 November 2021, 11am 
BRP received: 19th of November 2021

… citizenship application next. Thanks everyone for all your help!


----------



## monsterella

Visa type : ILR (ECAA, no priority option)
Online application: 12 October 2121
Biometric appointment: 09 November 2021
Visa approval : Waiting
BRP received: Waiting


----------



## khs4743

Type of visa applying for: FLR (M) Extension
Completed online application: 20th Oct (Standard Service)
Uploaded documents: 25th Oct (UKVCAS Enhanced Site, including document scanning)
Booked biometrics appointment: 25th Oct (London)
Received email saying visa was granted: 26th Nov
Received BRP: still waiting
For the biometrics appointment, I booked on the UKVCAS Enhance site that includes the service either document scanning or document checking. The Core sites, that is free, was only available more than a month later than my online application completion date. So I paid £138 for an Enhanced site so that I can book an earlier date and have the document scanning service. I think it was a good decision as I had lots of documents to scan. They have a very efficient scanner, so it was quick! It would have taken a lot longer for me to scan the same amount of documents at home.


----------



## Icaaa1

Type of visa applying for: ILR (SET M)- 5-year route, standard Non- priority application
Completed online application: 18 Sep 2021
Uploaded documents: 21 Sep 2021
biometric's appointment : 25 Sep 2021
Received email saying visa was granted: Awaiting
Received BRP: Awaiting


----------



## Garry singh1313

Type of visa applying for: ILR (SET M)- 5-year route, standard Non- priority application
Completed online application: 26 Sep 2021
Uploaded documents: 24 Sep 2021
biometric's appointment : 02 oct 2021
Received email saying visa was granted: Awaiting
Received BRP: Awaiting


----------



## Soufiya

Type of visa: ILR SET (M)
online application:5th November 2021 (super priority service)
Booked appointment:closest date was 2nd December 
Upload documents 19th November up to appointment 
Attended appointment:2nd December 2021
Received email of ilr successfull 12pm today 
Brp :within 7 days (waiting)


----------



## nsyd

tanidr said:


> Type of Visa: SET(M)
> Online submission: 29 Sep 2021 priority route, so that I could travel on short notice as I have elderly parents
> Document Upload: 12 Oct 2021
> Biometrics at Guildford: 14 Oct 2021, 10:30 AM
> Received email saying the application was granted: 16:01 PM
> BRP received: Waiting, emails says within 7 working days.


Hi, was this for an ILR 5 year route visa? 

I'm on ILR 5 yr route (Think it's SET M).
Application submitted and paid 19 August 2021-- no priority option at the time even though I wanted it
Biometrics and paperwork submitted 9 Sept 2021 -- also at Guildford

Still waiting. But now my elderly father taken ill and in hospital. 😟 

Can anyone please advise --

Is there any way I can find out if there are now available priority slots? Would it be possible to escalate or transfer to priority at this point (willing to pay)?

Thanks


----------



## Garry singh1313

nsyd said:


> Hi, was this for an ILR 5 year route visa?
> 
> I'm on ILR 5 yr route (Think it's SET M).
> Application submitted and paid 19 August 2021-- no priority option at the time even though I wanted it
> Biometrics and paperwork submitted 9 Sept 2021 -- also at Guildford
> 
> Still waiting. But now my elderly father taken ill and in hospital. 😟
> 
> Can anyone please advise --
> 
> Is there any way I can find out if there are now available priority slots? Would it be possible to escalate or transfer to priority at this point (willing to pay)?
> 
> Thanks


Hi I think in this situation contact with your MP so he can chase your file from home office. Usually Set M ILR processing time is 3-6 months


----------



## ozlaceuk

ozlaceuk said:


> Applied for ILR Set (M), standard service (wished I'd done priority!)
> Submitted application online: 17/08/21
> Biometrics appt: 20/08/21
> Approved email: Awaiting
> BRP arrived: awaiting
> 
> Can't say how much this site means to me, to be able to see people's processing times is so reassuring. And definitely doing citizenship ASAP!!


Approval email: 24 Dec 2021 ( so around 4 months)


----------



## ozlaceuk

Garry singh1313 said:


> Hi I think in this situation contact with your MP so he can chase your file from home office. Usually Set M ILR processing time is 3-6 months


Don’t panic too much I’ve just received my approval email so looks like about 4 months time. I


----------



## Garry singh1313

ozlaceuk said:


> Don’t panic too much I’ve just received my approval email so looks like about 4 months time. I


Congratulations. When did you applied and When you got your approval email.
Thanks


----------



## ozlaceuk

Garry singh1313 said:


> Congratulations. When did you applied and When you got your approval email.
> Thanks





ozlaceuk said:


> Applied for ILR Set (M), standard service (wished I'd done priority!)
> Submitted application online: 17/08/21
> Biometrics appt: 20/08/21
> Approved email: 24/12/2021
> BRP arrived: awaiting
> 
> Can't say how much this site means to me, to be able to see people's processing times is so reassuring. And definitely doing citizenship ASAP!!


----------



## Garry singh1313

That's great I applied on 20 sep still waiting .


----------



## Garry singh1313

· 

That's great I applied on 20 sep still waiting


----------



## Azp

Type of visa: ILR Set (M), standard service (no priority option showed)
Submitted application online: 06/09/21
Biometrics appt: 15/09/21
Approval email: Awaiting
BRP arrived: awaiting


----------



## ozlaceuk

ozlaceuk said:


> Approval email: 24 Dec 2021 ( so around 4 months)


BRP received 31-Dec-2021


----------



## nsyd

nsyd said:


> Hi, was this for an ILR 5 year route visa?
> 
> I'm on ILR 5 yr route (Think it's SET M).
> Application submitted and paid 19 August 2021-- no priority option at the time even though I wanted it
> Biometrics and paperwork submitted 9 Sept 2021 -- also at Guildford
> 
> Still waiting. But now my elderly father taken ill and in hospital. 😟
> 
> Can anyone please advise --
> 
> Is there any way I can find out if there are now available priority slots? Would it be possible to escalate or transfer to priority at this point (willing to pay)?
> 
> Thanks


I received my approval email! To recap:

ILR 5 Year route
Online application 19 Aug 2021-Guildford
Biometrics and docs submission 9 Sep 2021 - Guildford
Email approval received 31 Dec 2021
Awaiting Biometric card.

Thanks to those who replied.


----------



## monsterella

I received my approval email! 

ILR 5 Year route *no priority *
Online application 12 October 2021
Docs submission 6 November 2021
Biometrics 9 November 2021 Stratford Library London
Email approval received 14 January 2022
Awaiting Biometric card.


----------



## Azp

Update on application:

Type of visa: ILR Set (M), standard service (no priority option showed)
Submitted application online: 06/09/21
Biometrics appt: 15/09/21
Approval email recieved on: 20/01/2022
BRP arrived: awaiting should take between 7-10 working days.


----------



## RobUKVisa

Type of visa applying for: *ILR SET (M) 5 Year Route (Not priority)*
Completed online application: *25/10/21*
Uploaded documents: *03/11/21*
Attended biometric's appointment: *14/11/21*
Received email saying visa was granted: *...waiting*
Received BRP: *...waiting*


----------



## dhiyaidris

My FLR(M) expired on 11th December 2021. My original biometrics appointment was 30th December 2021. Due me getting covid, I had to cancel that appointment and had to book a much later one. If you’re worried about your appointment being way after your visa expiry, please don’t! I was re-assured by a few helpful people on here and it was all fine!

Here’s my timeline:

Type of visa applying for: ILR SET(M) 5 year route
(Super Priority Service)

Paid for online application: 8th December 2021

Uploaded and submitted documents: 28th/29th December 2021

Attended biometrics appointment: 25th Jan 2022 (11 am)

Received email saying visa was granted: 26th Jan 2022 (7:47 am)

Received BRP: Still waiting!


----------



## Waxie

Applied for ILR Route: SET(M)
Date Application Sent: 19 October 2021
Application Type: Standard
Date Biometrics Enrolled: 20 October 2021 (Manchester)
Document Received by HO: 20 October 2021
Approval/Refusal Received: Waiting
BRP Card Received: Waiting


----------



## AliBJ

Here’s my timeline:

Type of visa applying for: ILR SET(M) 5 year route
(Super Priority Service)

Paid for online application: 16th December 2021 (at midnight)

Uploaded and submitted documents: 16th/26h December 2021

Attended biometrics appointment: 28th Jan 2022 (8 am Croydon, I spent 10 min there. Paid because it was the soonest I could get it)

Received email saying visa was granted: 28th Jan 2022 at 11:36am!!!! 
(I still can't believe it as my visa expired in November... my solicitor requested exceptional assurance and it was granted, then I applied and my ILR was granted same day, I'm so glad I paid priority!)

Received BRP: waiting!


----------



## monsterella

monsterella said:


> I received my approval email!
> 
> ILR 5 Year route *no priority *
> Online application 12 October 2021
> Docs submission 6 November 2021
> Biometrics 9 November 2021 Stratford Library London
> Email approval received 14 January 2022
> Awaiting Biometric card.


We received the BRP cards on 19th of January.


----------



## AliBJ

AliBJ said:


> Here’s my timeline:
> 
> Type of visa applying for: ILR SET(M) 5 year route
> (Super Priority Service)
> 
> Paid for online application: 16th December 2021 (at midnight)
> 
> Uploaded and submitted documents: 16th/26h December 2021
> 
> Attended biometrics appointment: 28th Jan 2022 (8 am Croydon, I spent 10 min there. Paid because it was the soonest I could get it)
> 
> Received email saying visa was granted: 28th Jan 2022 at 11:36am!!!!
> (I still can't believe it as my visa expired in November... my solicitor requested exceptional assurance and it was granted, then I applied and my ILR was granted same day, I'm so glad I paid priority!)
> 
> Received BRP: waiting!


Received BRP: 02/02/2022!


----------



## pie777

Naturalisation 
Eligibility criteria : ILR (5 year route - spouse visa)
Date applied: 30th of November 2021
Biometric appointment: 10th of December 2021
Approval email: 31 January 2022
Citizenship invitation letter from council: 10 February 2022
Oath taking schedule: 04 March 2022 

Thank you to this forum and for everyone who had spent their time in giving guidance and answering questions. Thank you for all your help through this journey.


----------



## Toby1988

Toby1988 said:


> Type of Visa: SET(M)
> Online submission: 02 Oct 2021 (standard route)
> Document Upload: 06 Oct 2021
> Biometrics at Southampton: 12 Oct 2021
> Received email saying the application was granted: Waiting
> BRP received: Waiting


Type of Visa: SET(M)
Online submission: 02 Oct 2021 (standard route)
Document Upload: 06 Oct 2021
Biometrics at Southampton: 12 Oct 2021
Email from Home Office to say I have not submitted English Test 15 Dec 2021
Responded back with fact that they have quoted incorrect paragraph and reiterated the fact that I have already submitted correct document 15 Dec 2021
*Received email saying the application was granted: 14 Feb 2021 @ 9:53*
BRP received: Waiting


----------



## Ticklefish

Ticklefish said:


> Type of visa applying for: ILR (Set O)
> Completed online application: 11 May 2021
> Uploaded documents: 11 May 2021
> 
> Invited to book a biometric's appointment: 11 May 2021
> Booked biometric's appointment: appointment date 27 May 2021 (booked 11 May 2021)
> *note: this was an expensive appointment (Bath UKVCAS) but wait times for other, cheaper options were longer and the distance we would have had to travel (for a cheaper, later option) was also vastly longer.
> 
> UPDATE: Received email saying visa was granted: 30 June 2021
> UPDATE: Received BRP within a week of receiving confirmation email


----------



## ozlaceuk

ozlaceuk said:


> BRP received 31-Dec-2021


Now going to citizenship:
Applied : 14-2-22
BRP: 18-2-22


----------



## Toby1988

Type of Visa: SET(M)
Online submission: 02 Oct 2021 (standard route)
Document Upload: 06 Oct 2021
Biometrics at Southampton: 12 Oct 2021
Email from Home Office to say I have not submitted English Test 15 Dec 2021
Responded back with fact that they have quoted incorrect paragraph and reiterated the fact that I have already submitted correct document 15 Dec 2021
*Received email saying the application was granted: 14 Feb 2022 @ 9:53
BRP Notification from UKVI: 22 Feb 2022 @ 13:00*
BRP received: 23 Feb 2022 @ 15:30 ( I did not receive any email or text from TNT)


----------



## Waxie

Waxie said:


> Applied for ILR Route: SET(M)
> Date Application Sent: 19 October 2021
> Application Type: Standard
> Date Biometrics Enrolled: 21 October 2021 (Manchester)
> Document Received by HO: 21 October 2021
> Approval/Refusal Received: 2 March 2022
> BRP Card Received: Waiting


134 days since online application made
132 days since Biometrics
91 working days since Biometrics


----------



## RobUKVisa

RobUKVisa said:


> Type of visa applying for: *ILR SET (M) 5 Year Route (Not priority)*
> Completed online application: *25/10/21*
> Uploaded documents: *03/11/21*
> Attended biometric's appointment: *14/11/21*
> Received email saying visa was granted: *03/03/22*
> Received BRP: *...waiting*


129 days from application
109 days from biometric appointment


----------



## Sami82

ILR 5 Year route (Non priority)
Online application 24th October 2021
Biometrics and docs submission 30th October 2021 - Birmingham
Email approval received 4th March 2022
Awaiting Biometric card


Thank you for everyone’s help!!


----------



## colakiwi

Naturalisation 
Eligibility criteria : ILR (5 year route - spouse visa)
Date applied: 8th August 2021
Biometric appointment: 14th August 2021
Approval email: 7th March 2022
Citizenship invitation letter from council: Awaiting

An extremely long wait of 6 months and 3 weeks for British Naturalisation. I didn’t hear anything during this period so I believe my case was a “straightforward “ one! No idea why it took so long!!


----------



## iguanaking10

Toby1988 said:


> Type of Visa: SET(M)
> Online submission: 02 Oct 2021 (standard route)
> Document Upload: 06 Oct 2021
> Biometrics at Southampton: 12 Oct 2021
> Email from Home Office to say I have not submitted English Test 15 Dec 2021
> Responded back with fact that they have quoted incorrect paragraph and reiterated the fact that I have already submitted correct document 15 Dec 2021
> *Received email saying the application was granted: 14 Feb 2022 @ 9:53
> BRP Notification from UKVI: 22 Feb 2022 @ 13:00*
> BRP received: 23 Feb 2022 @ 15:30 ( I did not receive any email or text from TNT)


Hello, Hope you can help. May I ask did you receive a tracking email from the home office for the delivery of the biometric? or a email from home office stating the BRP has sent? The email I got today was Application Update, Your application for indefinite leave to remain in the UK has been successful. Thanks


----------



## Toby1988

iguanaking10 said:


> Hello, Hope you can help. May I ask did you receive a tracking email from the home office for the delivery of the biometric? or a email from home office stating the BRP has sent? The email I got today was Application Update, Your application for indefinite leave to remain in the UK has been successful. Thanks


My ILR was approved on 14th Feb and on 22nd Feb I got an email from UKVI saying BRP will be delivered within 48 hours(no tracking info). On 23rd I received my BRP at home address but didn't receive any notification from UKVI or TNT with any reference for tracking. However on 24th I received an email from UKVI with a tracking number which I just ignored as I had it already.


----------



## iguanaking10

Toby1988 said:


> My ILR was approved on 14th Feb and on 22nd Feb I got an email from UKVI saying BRP will be delivered within 48 hours(no tracking info). On 23rd I received my BRP at home address but didn't receive any notification from UKVI or TNT with any reference for tracking. However on 24th I received an email from UKVI with a tracking number which I just ignored as I had it already.


Hi Toby, thank you for your reply. Hopefully I will receive my tracking from the home office soon. Congrats for getting your ILR visa and have a great evening.


----------



## alamoudi

colakiwi said:


> Naturalisation
> Eligibility criteria : ILR (5 year route - spouse visa)
> Date applied: 8th August 2021
> Biometric appointment: 14th August 2021
> Approval email: 7th March 2022
> Citizenship invitation letter from council: Awaiting
> 
> An extremely long wait of 6 months and 3 weeks for British Naturalisation. I didn’t hear anything during this period so I believe my case was a “straightforward “ one! No idea why it took so long!!


Hi,

I started to worry now today is has been 6 months and still haven't received any email from them for my wife Naturalisation.
I may give them one week then I’ll call them 🤞🏼


----------



## keefm5a

Type of visa: ILR Set (M), standard service (no priority option available)
Submitted application online: 23 September 2021
Biometrics appt: 29 September 2021 (Birmingham)
Approval email received: 23 March 2022
BRP: "Arrival by courier within 7 working days."

Once again, I want to thank all the people on this messageboard, and especially the "senior members," for all the helpful advice that's provided here. It's been an invaluable service to me over the past 5+ years. I hate to think about how much more insecure I'd have felt laying down all that money (well over £7000 so far) while relying solely on the governmental guidelines. And because of this forum, I was able to do it without the added expense of an immigration lawyer!

I sincerely thank you all again.

Anyway, FWIW, onward to citizenship!


----------



## mnask

Type of visa: ILR Set (M) 5 year route, standard service (no priority option available)
Submitted application online: 25th November 2021
Biometrics appt: 3rd December 2021 (Birmingham)
Approval email received: _still waiting_
BRP: _still waiting_

Aprroaching 4 months and still waiting, getting nervous. I know it says they take 6 months to process but any way of expediting the process? or just wait for a natural time line?


----------



## keefm5a

keefm5a said:


> Type of visa: ILR Set (M), standard service (no priority option available)
> Submitted application online: 23 September *November* 2021
> Biometrics appt: 29 September *November* 2021 (Birmingham)
> Approval email received: 23 March 2022
> BRP: "Arrival by courier within 7 working days."
> 
> Once again, I want to thank all the people on this messageboard, and especially the "senior members," for all the helpful advice that's provided here. It's been an invaluable service to me over the past 5+ years. I hate to think about how much more insecure I'd have felt laying down all that money (well over £7000 so far) while relying solely on the governmental guidelines. And because of this forum, I was able to do it without the added expense of an immigration lawyer!
> 
> I sincerely thank you all again.
> 
> Anyway, FWIW, onward to citizenship!


Well, I'm glad I was more attentive while filling out my application forms than I was posting in this thread! I just realized I posted the wrong dates of my online application and biometric appointment. They both took place in November of last year, not September. So it took just under 4 months to receive my application judgement. Sorry for the oversight!


----------



## Clements

Type of visa applying for: *Citizenship (ILT non-spousal)*
Completed online application: *18th March 2022*
Uploaded documents: *24th March 2022*
Invited to book a biometric's appointment:* 22nd March 2022 invited to use IDV app*
Booked biometric's appointment: *Not Relevant as I don't think I need to book one if I submit docs via IDV app (?)*
Received email saying visa was granted: 
Received BRP:


----------



## Cloudpost

Type of visa: ILR Set (O), Super Priority
Submitted application online: 8 March 2022 (secured Super Priority by submitting at 12:08am)
Biometrics appt: 17 March 2022 (earliest available, paid appointment, £219)
Approval email received: 18 March 2022
BRP received: 25 March 2022 (one failed delivery “attempt” on 24 March where driver didn’t ring doorbell)

I had flights booked for 4 April to visit family in Australia that I couldn’t miss, so I had less than a month to get this all sorted, which was very stressful. From the date of application to receiving the BRP ended up being 2.5 weeks. Hope this helps!


----------



## nick2022

Type of visa: ILR Set (M), Super Priority
Submitted application online: 10 February 2022
Biometrics appt: 5th March 2022 (Croydon)
Approval email received: 7th March 2022
BRP: Arrived within 5 days

Mind you the Biometrics appointment could've been sooner, but I've opted for a Saturday that worked for me.

I'm extremely happy that my application has gone smoothly and the outcome successful! No longer having a time restriction on my life is very relieving. Thank you everyone on these forums for guidance and support.


----------



## Biscuit_Buttery_Base

Type of visa: ILR Set (M), Standard
Submitted application online: 20 February 2022
Invited to App: 7th March 2022 
Biometrics appt: 30th March 2022 (Glasgow) Couldn't get a free appointment and this was the earliest I could get.
Approval email received: 
BRP: 

Let the waiting game begin. Good luck everyone


----------



## Soufiya

Type of visa: British citizenship 
Time online application: 15 December 2021
Biometric appointment:13 January 2022
Email of approval and invitation: today 04/04/2022
Good luck all


----------



## LindsayinEngland

Type of visa: ILR Set (M), Standard
Submitted application online: 14 December 2021
Biometrics appt: 11 January 2022 (free appointment, Southampton)
Approval email received: 08 April 2022
BRP received: 'By courier within 7 working days' 

On to citizenship! After my nerves have recovered, as well as my finances...🤣 Good luck everyone and hang in there! ❤


----------



## LindsayinEngland

LindsayinEngland said:


> Type of visa: ILR Set (M), Standard
> Submitted application online: 14 December 2021
> Biometrics appt: 11 January 2022 (free appointment, Southampton)
> Approval email received: 08 April 2022
> BRP received: Update: BRP received 13 April 2022
> 
> On to citizenship! After my nerves have recovered, as well as my finances...🤣 Good luck everyone and hang in there! ❤


----------



## Toby1988

Type Of Application: Naturalisation
Eligibility criteria: ILR 5 years British Spouse
Language/LIUK Criteria: LanguageCert B1 + LITUK
Nationality: Non EU/ Indian
Date Of Online Application Submission: 01 March 2022
Biometrics Appointment: 07 March 2022 (UKVCAS Southampton)
Date of approval: 02 May 2022 @ 08.50 via Home Office Atlas
Date ceremony booked: Email sent to council
Date of ceremony:TBD

Thank you all for help over past 5+ years


----------



## ozlaceuk

ozlaceuk said:


> Now going to citizenship:
> Applied : 14-2-22
> BRP: 18-2-22


Citizenship decision received 8-5-22 and now arranging ceremony. That’s all folks finally here. Thanks for all the information this site is invaluable to people stressing over this stuff!


----------



## armani08

Type of visa: British citizenship
Time online application: August 2021
Biometric appointment: August 2021
Letter of approval and invitation: today 10 May 2022

Almost 9 months for something that cost £1,400!!! If I didn't email last month asking for an update, I feel this would have been longer or forgotten completely.


----------



## ess40

Eligibility criteria: Naturalisation 
Method of application: Online
Date of application: 11.04.2022
Payment method: credit card online
Date IDV APP: 22.04.2022 (paid appointment)
Date of UKVI survey email: 06.05.2022
Date of council citizenship invitation: 20.05.2022
Date of Approval: Email from Home Office Atlas: 25.05.2022
Date of Ceremony: 25/05/2022

The survey email is definitely a link to show that a decision has been made on your application.


----------



## Clements

ess40 said:


> Eligibility criteria: Naturalisation
> Method of application: Online
> Date of application: 11.04.2022
> Payment method: credit card online
> Date IDV APP: 22.04.2022 (paid appointment)
> Date of UKVI survey email: 06.05.2022
> Date of council citizenship invitation: 20.05.2022
> Date of Approval: Email from Home Office Atlas: 25.05.2022
> Date of Ceremony: 25/05/2022
> 
> The survey email is definitely a link to show that a decision has been made on your application.


Congrats! Did you do both the IDV app AND a paid appointment? slightly worried I applied a few weeks before you but heard nothing yet...


----------



## ess40

ess40 said:


> Eligibility criteria: Naturalisation
> Method of application: Online
> Date of application: 11.04.2022
> Payment method: credit card online
> Date IDV APP: 22.04.2022
> Date of UKVI survey email: 06.05.2022
> Date of council citizenship invitation: 20.05.2022
> Date of Approval: Email from Home Office Atlas: 25.05.2022
> Date of Ceremony: 25/05/2022
> 
> The survey email is definitely a link to show that a decision has been made on your application.


I made a mistake in my earlier post. No Paid appointment just IDV app


----------



## pk98

sniper1975 said:


> Type of visa applying for: *ILR SET(M) 5 year route*.
> 
> Paid for online application: *16/02/2021*
> 
> Booked biometrics appointment* : WOLVERHAMPTON*
> 
> Uploaded and submitted documents: *26 FEB 2021*
> 
> Attended biometrics appointment: *26 Feb 2021*
> 
> Received email saying visa was granted: _waiting...._
> 
> Received BRP: _waiting._


Are you still waiting?


----------



## Clements

Clements said:


> Type of visa applying for: *Citizenship (ILT non-spousal)*
> Completed online application: *18th March 2022*
> Uploaded documents: *24th March 2022*
> Invited to book a biometric's appointment:* 22nd March 2022 invited to use IDV app*
> Booked biometric's appointment: *Not Relevant as I don't think I need to book one if I submit docs via IDV app (?)*
> Received email saying visa was granted: *23 August 2022 (email states application was approved 18th August, i emailed them on 22nd to chase)*
> Received ceremony invitation: Not yet


----------



## pk98

mnask said:


> Type of visa: ILR Set (M) 5 year route, standard service (no priority option available)
> Submitted application online: 25th November 2021
> Biometrics appt: 3rd December 2021 (Birmingham)
> Approval email received: _still waiting_
> BRP: _still waiting_
> 
> Aprroaching 4 months and still waiting, getting nervous. I know it says they take 6 months to process but any way of expediting the process? or just wait for a natural time line?


Are you still waiting? I did mine October 2021 and nothing still


----------

